# Can anyone help me identify this technique?



## Mozart 2

I've heard many songs that this really high, scratchy sound which I'm pretty sure is played on a violin. I was wondering how that effect is created. It appears in this song about 12 seconds in






And also in this song at the beginning and at 1:24.





Thank you for reading


----------



## Enthalpy

Welcome, Mozart 2!

I'm not convinced a violin produces this sound. But you could obtain something similar from a glissando on natural harmonics combined with a tremolo at the bow.

The natural harmonics work only at a set of very narrow heights, so the sound appears and nearly disappears frequently during the glissando. Composers often ask many violins to play that simultaneously and without synchronisation. I haven't heard it combined with a tremolo, but it would be easily played.

Just find a violinist somewhere and ask to play that for you.


----------

